# Any Costa Linda experts



## irishween (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got a confirmation for a 3 bedroom at Costa Linda.  Any information on the resort, the 3bdr layout, or renovation schedule would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Larry (Dec 28, 2011)

irishween said:


> I just got a confirmation for a 3 bedroom at Costa Linda.  Any information on the resort, the 3bdr layout, or renovation schedule would be appreciated.
> Thanks



I am not an expert on Costa Linda but have visited friends that own there and this is what I do know.

I believe all 3BR units are ocean front. Renovations are on going and should be all completed by summer 2012. You can see the layout of the 3BR unit and the resort on the Costa Linda website. If you have a unit number you can see where you will be located. Once you have the unit number you can contact Costa Linda and they can tell you if it will be renovated by the time of your arrival.


----------



## JeffW (Dec 28, 2011)

We had a 2br reservation for CL in October, and had no problems getting a renovated unit when we asked for one.  Unless you are going at a peak time, I'd think they would be accomondating.

If you think of the unit as the straight part, with two wings, we were in the straight part, parallel with the beach.  I think it was a great view, looking out over the pool complex, then the beach and the ocean.   

Jeff


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess you could say we're experts as we own a 3 bedroom (37 weeks ).  We rent it out mostly as we are now raising a 15 year old.  Go to costalinda-aruba.com and you will see a short video of the 3 bedroom units.  Do you have the room number?  We were just there on a cruise and the owners in our unit were gracious enough to give us a look-see!  Have to say they've done a WONDERFUL job.  They are going pretty fast (especially for Aruba) on the new restaurant and oceanfront bar as well.  Linda


----------



## irishween (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have a room number.  I know that all the units on the north side are the same.  It is the units on the south side that I am unsure of.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 2, 2012)

There are two, I believe, over there that are a little smaller than the ones on the north.  Ours is on the north.  I would e-mail the resort and ask them about those units.


----------



## irishween (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the key card system is set up like the other Royal Resorts in Mexico.  Each adult given a room card that they can make charges on.  At checkout, the bill is itemized for each key card.


----------

